# HULU issues. . .



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

First off glad it is finally here. I know it is new but a thread talking about some of the issues people encounter after they have it up and running is a good idea.

I have 2 right of the bat:

1) I have a SD 4:3 tv (I know cave man) HULU programing comes in out of aspect for my TV and it just squeezes it down to 4:3 so the people look skinny. That would be ok for me but not what I want in my TV programming. Netflix etc. all seem to be just fine in this regard. The zoom doesn't work with HULU so when I change it to panel it still goes full and squeezes everything. My ROKU version of Hulu does not have this problem.

2) This is a difference in the queue that I don't like on the TIVO. On the ROKU I go to there and it lists each show then I click on a show and it shows each episode that I haven't watched. On the TIVO it list every show on there not grouped by title but by date. 

I don't see a preferences or options tab to change any of this and there isn't one on the ROKU either. Other then that the UI's are virtually the same which I like because I found it pretty easy to use/


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

KCcardsfan said:


> 1) I have a SD 4:3 tv (I know cave man) HULU programing comes in out of aspect for my TV and it just squeezes it down to 4:3 so the people look skinny. That would be ok for me but not what I want in my TV programming. Netflix etc. all seem to be just fine in this regard. The zoom doesn't work with HULU so when I change it to panel it still goes full and squeezes everything. My ROKU version of Hulu does not have this problem.


I have the same issue, I was surprised to see it running at all on a SD 4:3 TV, but the overscan is clear, even the wife noticed it.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a new LED HDTV (16:9) and it works ok, though when I get ads it tries to switch from HD to SD and I get static, then a delay of getting picture. Then the ad finishes and the cycle repeats itself as it switches back to HD for the stream.

I was pleasantly surprised that the streaming didn't seem to have any issues like Netflix on the tivo does, so far once I start watching something it doesn't have any problems (except for trying to rewind, it doesn't like that at all).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I haven't watched much this week from Hulu+ but I watched a few episodes of the middle. The Ads there looked like HD ads instead of SD.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

My Hulu issues are different and I don't see anyone posting the same experience. Here's what I posted on the Help forum:

When I try to access Hulu all I can get to is the 2nd "Loading" message on the Hulu screen and then it bops me back into my TiVo menus. This happened every time I tried to access it yesterday. This morning I rebooted my TiVo and now when it kicks me back to the menu I get a notice that says:

*App Temporarily Unavailable
Hulu Plus is currently unavailable.
Please try again in a few minutes.
For more info, visit tivo.com/error
*
When I go to that TiVo link I get the message "Page not found"

Just for giggles I went in through the SDUI menus and tried to access Hulu. Same situation different error message:

*An error occurred while running the application. Application error: Run-away ActionScript processing.*

Very frustrating...


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

HeatherA said:


> My Hulu issues are different and I don't see anyone posting the same experience. Here's what I posted on the Help forum:
> 
> When I try to access Hulu all I can get to is the 2nd "Loading" message on the Hulu screen and then it bops me back into my TiVo menus. This happened every time I tried to access it yesterday. This morning I rebooted my TiVo and now when it kicks me back to the menu I get a notice that says:
> 
> ...


yeah Ive been getting the same error for about 3 days now.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

sabixx said:


> yeah Ive been getting the same error for about 3 days now.


I am just wondering in you both are on ver. 14.8 already?


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

yes I am


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

KCcardsfan said:


> I am just wondering in you both are on ver. 14.8 already?


Yep I am too.


----------



## selmore (Apr 21, 2007)

sabixx said:


> yeah Ive been getting the same error for about 3 days now.


I am also getting this error. Hulu plus works great on the Roku box so I don't think that it is a bandwidth issue. I am on version 14.8 of the software.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm glad I'm not alone, but this doesn't seem to be widespread. I guess I'll just keep watching via my Roku as well.


----------



## selmore (Apr 21, 2007)

HeatherA said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone, but this doesn't seem to be widespread. I guess I'll just keep watching via my Roku as well.


I'm waiting to see what Tivo support has to say. I hope they have a solution.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

take 8 months to roll out,break in 4 days. great work Tivo. keep on leaving me totally disappointed and unimpressed.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

sabixx said:


> take 8 months to roll out,break in 4 days. great work Tivo. keep on leaving me totally disappointed and unimpressed.


You should sell the box and move on. Why do you keep it if it's so disappointing?


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

because I have a contract? and how is it my fault that Hulu is broken on the tivo?

I swear, people around here will put up with anything


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

HeatherA said:


> This morning I rebooted my TiVo and now when it kicks me back to the menu I get a notice that says:
> 
> *App Temporarily Unavailable
> Hulu Plus is currently unavailable.
> ...


I've seen this and this and suspect it's bandwidth related. Are you wireless or wired? My Premiere is wireless via their 802.11g adapter and it doesn't seem to latch onto my network as strongly as say my Roku. I repositioned it a bit and saw the strength/percent go up which seemed to resolve it. Or maybe just coincidence.


----------



## selmore (Apr 21, 2007)

davezatz said:


> I've seen this and this and suspect it's bandwidth related. Are you wireless or wired? My Premiere is wireless via their 802.11g adapter and it doesn't seem to latch onto my network as strongly as say my Roku. I repositioned it a bit and saw the strength/percent go up which seemed to resolve it. Or maybe just coincidence.


My TIVO is wired and I consistently get better than 10mbps download. I have tried it making sure that nothing else is using the connection and I still get the same result.

The error that Heather is getting "An error occurred while running the application. Application error: Run-away ActionScript processing" doesn't really sound like bandwidth to me.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

been watching Hulu on my pc,I don't believe its a bandwidth issue.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

selmore said:


> My TIVO is wired and I consistently get better than 10mbps download. I have tried it making sure that nothing else is using the connection and I still get the same result.
> 
> The error that Heather is getting "An error occurred while running the application. Application error: Run-away ActionScript processing" doesn't really sound like bandwidth to me.


Guess my theory is blown? But I haven't seen the application error, just the the other one while its trying to launch (in the HDUI).


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I've seen this and this and suspect it's bandwidth related. Are you wireless or wired? My Premiere is wireless via their 802.11g adapter and it doesn't seem to latch onto my network as strongly as say my Roku. I repositioned it a bit and saw the strength/percent go up which seemed to resolve it. Or maybe just coincidence.


Nope, not bandwidth issue here... unless TiVo messes with it itself. My Premiere is wired and so is my RoKu box and a MCE PC ... all on the same switch and hooked up to the same TV. Hulu+ works great on Roku and the MCE machine. I tested both immediately after this starting happening.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Guess my theory is blown? But I haven't seen the application error, just the the other one while its trying to launch (in the HDUI).


That other error came when I switched to the SDUI to try to access Hulu+... it was more descriptive than the one we get on the HDUI. Next time you see the error on your HDUI try switching and see if you get the same error I got on the SDUI side.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

sabixx said:


> because I have a contract?


OK, unplug it, wait for the contract to end, then sell it.



sabixx said:


> and how is it my fault that Hulu is broken on the tivo?


Who ever said that?! 



sabixx said:


> I swear, people around here will put up with anything


If you're still using it, and are continually disappointed, it sounds like you too will put up with anything. It doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## CrazyCleave (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi everyone. I've enjoyed this very active forum for a long time and I'm certain it has played no small part in driving Tivo innovation and shaping it's functionality. The greatest reflection of this is how the forum topics top the organic result returns on Google virtually every time I am researching a particular issue. 

I am not involved with this forum in any official capacity, in fact I am not been a frequent contributor, but I do own and operate an tech support firm that includes a help desk division wherein we handle calls, tweets, email, and forum post. 

We always encourage users to use the forums for non mission critical issues. This is often perceived to be a cost cutting measure and in fact it is, but the main reason we steer these type of issues to public/ social forums is because so many users have similar problems so the end users are helping each other and we can support one user while simultaneously helping so many others without them having tonwait on a phone tech or even make a posting themselves. 

So, as the owner five Tivos of different vintage I frequently find myself here looking for information, especially when it comes to new features like Hulu Plus. I find someone has usually posted my issue with great detail and then I begin reading the responses. 

Screen after screen will be filled with post saying "that's exactly what is happening to me" followed by a complaint. And a have to read for several minutes to find that no one in dozens of post has any solutions, in fact there is so much conjecture about whatbis going on behind the curtains I fear developers really "in the know" may get lost in the noise. 

So I would like to pass this on, again it's just my unsolicited advice so feel free to ignore, cuss me, whatever. 

Imagine we were all given the opportunity to sit in a big conference room with the Hulu / TiVo developers. They ask for issues we are having and someone stands and says "Hulu Plus doesn't work on my TiVo, I get "App Temporarily unavailable.." Then hour after hour, users stand up and shout "me too, why don't you do anything the fix this? I think it wasn't really ready to be released". Etc etc. 

We are all frustrated when the machines in our life don't work, especially when we are excited by some new item appearing on our screens just to be deflated by that unpleased "bonk" noise. I hear ya. But I also know a lot of developers and they are the most frustrated of all, they are the ones that invented the cool software in the first place and view their software as children. 

Believe me, for every user that takes the time to join a forum and make a post, there have been hundreds to call TiVo and Hulu. They are aware of the issue, and it's in fact counter productive to "pile on" by confirming that you too have the exact same issue as the one that started the thread. Creating such an amazing amount of redundant postings would discourage me from reading the forum at all. 

Why not ask yourself "Do I have anything productive to contribute to the issue resolution?" before creating more for those of us looking forma resolution to have to read. 

I know we sometimes need to vent, to gripe, and be heard. But is this really the place form this? TiVo has customer service numbers, emails, and their are even dedicated areas in this very forum for complaints. 

Please forgive the irony of this post itself being off topic, the above is just such a good example it was hard to resist.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

CrazyCleave said:


> Hi everyone. I've enjoyed this very active forum for a long time and I'm certain it has played no small part in driving Tivo innovation and shaping it's functionality. The greatest reflection of this is how the forum topics top the organic result returns on Google virtually every time I am researching a particular issue.
> 
> I am not involved with this forum in any official capacity, in fact I am not been a frequent contributor, but I do own and operate an tech support firm that includes a help desk division wherein we handle calls, tweets, email, and forum post.
> 
> ...


"It's happening to me, too" is not worthless at all. It indicates a bug, rather than faulty hardware. If something happens to you and only you, you should have your box replaced, while if it is a common complaint, there is no point in getting another box. Notifying of the frequency with which a particular problem happens and conditions under which it happens is also far from useless.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

CrazyCleave said:


> Believe me, for every user that takes the time to join a forum and make a post, there have been hundreds to call TiVo and Hulu. They are aware of the issue, and it's in fact counter productive to "pile on" by confirming that you too have the exact same issue as the one that started the thread. Creating such an amazing amount of redundant postings would discourage me from reading the forum at all.
> 
> Why not ask yourself "Do I have anything productive to contribute to the issue resolution?" before creating more for those of us looking forma resolution to have to read.
> 
> I know we sometimes need to vent, to gripe, and be heard. But is this really the place form this? TiVo has customer service numbers, emails, and their are even dedicated areas in this very forum for complaints.


Thank you for a thoughtful and thought-provoking post, but I still disagree with the above. Yes, there is often too much *****ing and moaning and gnashing of teeth here, but a short "me too" post isn't just "piling on"; it lets the problem's original poster know he is not alone, and it lets the rest of us (including TiVo employees we hope are reading) know that the problem is not isolated.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

CrazyCleave said:


> Believe me, for every user that takes the time to join a forum and make a post, there have been hundreds to call TiVo and Hulu. They are aware of the issue, and it's in fact counter productive to "pile on" by confirming that you too have the exact same issue as the one that started the thread. Creating such an amazing amount of redundant postings would discourage me from reading the forum at all.


I am glad to know that others are experiencing the same problem. That helped me diagnose my issue and realize that it was not specific to MY setup. Without others saying the issue affects them too, I could still be trying worthless troubleshooting on my own. I was very specific in posting the errors my TiVo posted and have not taken the time out of my holiday weekend to call TiVo, though I will most likely do so next week if the problem still persists. I call for help as a last resort and try all I can to fix issues without tying up others resources.


----------



## rickmont (May 30, 2011)

This forum is the closest to the exact problem my Tivo is having with Hulu Plus. I am typing a message in the hope that there is a solution, I might get copied on a reply. Meanwhile I have a PC, Roku, AppleTV and an XBOX360 where I can watch while waiting. I would prefer using Hulu Plus on Tivo when is is finally working properly. BTW - the XBOX360 version of Hulu Plus is the best that I have seen so far! I just do not want to continue having to buy Xbox live gold to use it.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

CrazyCleave said:


> Believe me, for every user that takes the time to join a forum and make a post, there have been hundreds to call TiVo and Hulu. They are aware of the issue, and it's in fact counter productive to "pile on" by confirming that you too have the exact same issue as the one that started the thread. Creating such an amazing amount of redundant postings would discourage me from reading the forum at all.
> 
> Why not ask yourself "Do I have anything productive to contribute to the issue resolution?" before creating more for those of us looking forma resolution to have to read.
> 
> ...


I also would like to say that I appreciate your insightful post, but disagree with the content. By posting the same issue and getting others to report their same problem we are not just informing the developers, but we are informing each other. Without these forums some of us may not even know that what we are experiencing is a common problem. This adds validity to our complaints. If multiple people are listing the same problem we know we aren't alone, and we know the scale of the issue.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

"App Temporarily Unavailable
Hulu Plus is currently unavailable.
Please try again in a few minutes.
For more info, visit"

I'm getting the same error and Tivo support has been no help at all. They keep telling me to wait another 24 hours then do nothing!! My 30 day trail is ticking away and I can't use the service.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

exegesis48 said:


> I also would like to say that I appreciate your insightful post, but disagree with the content. By posting the same issue and getting others to report their same problem we are not just informing the developers, but we are informing each other. Without these forums some of us may not even know that what we are experiencing is a common problem. This adds validity to our complaints. If multiple people are listing the same problem we know we aren't alone, and we know the scale of the issue.


This is a very well-reasoned response - the fallacy CrazyCleave has fallen into is that TIVO is the one with access to call data, bug reports, and so on and so forth - not forum users. That would be fine if Tivo were still interested or involved with customers - but they're not. If you want help with your Tivo, you really need to a) Google a bit in case it's a common issue and b) post on here. Other users are the only support you're really very likely to get in anything approaching a relevant timeframe.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Since the deployment of 14.8 my Premiere has frozen on the TiVo Central screen requiring a hard, unplug the damn thing boot. I could careless about Hulu. Thanks TiVo..
for nothing

Please fix this!


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

KCcardsfan said:


> 2) This is a difference in the queue that I don't like on the TIVO. On the ROKU I go to there and it lists each show then I click on a show and it shows each episode that I haven't watched. On the TIVO it list every show on there not grouped by title but by date. /


I posted something on the HULU board about this issue and the HULU rep there said they are aware of the Queue issue and will be addressing it.


----------



## CrazyCleave (Sep 12, 2008)

TheWGP said:


> This is a very well-reasoned response - the fallacy CrazyCleave has fallen into is that TIVO is the one with access to call data, bug reports, and so on and so forth - not forum users. That would be fine if Tivo were still interested or involved with customers - but they're not. If you want help with your Tivo, you really need to a) Google a bit in case it's a common issue and b) post on here. Other users are the only support you're really very likely to get in anything approaching a relevant timeframe.


I guess it comes down to whether you come to the thread for a solution or for bug reporting. Perhaps the answer is to have a "bug reporting thread" and a "solution" thread. There is certainly value in a large community of users reporting an issue both to developers and other users. My point is that if you follow good netiquette, Google the issue... come to the forum... read the FAQs...and then have to read screen after screen of virtually duplicate post to only come away with the confirmation that others have the same problem (and are mostly unhappy about it). Well, my engineer mind just finds that very counter intuitive.

I've noticed a lot of forums now have a "me too!" button similar to the Facebook "like" button. That would be terrific here.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Joe01880 said:


> Since the deployment of 14.8 my Premiere has frozen on the TiVo Central screen requiring a hard, unplug the damn thing boot. I could careless about Hulu. Thanks TiVo..
> for nothing
> 
> Please fix this!


If you have an iPad you can get around this issue without rebooting. Just use the app to choose something from either the guide or your show list and it seems to release the lock on the TiVo central screen and the remote.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok, the Actionscript error....

ActionScript is the scripting language built into Adobe Flash. Why the hell TiVo chose Flash is beyond me. Adobe must have sold them on how much faster their development time would be with Flash. As we've learned, TiVo is paying the price for that choice now.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

It loads, shows a splash screen NBC,ABC etc. will show the ads but won't show the main program. In the sample videos the HULU Plus walk through would play after a couple of attempts and play in HD but the other videos not at all, I just keep getting a network connection error.
Bandwidth is not a problem I suspect a server problem. Has anyone run into this yet.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

plazman30 said:


> Ok, the Actionscript error....
> 
> ActionScript is the scripting language built into Adobe Flash. Why the hell TiVo chose Flash is beyond me. Adobe must have sold them on how much faster their development time would be with Flash. As we've learned, TiVo is paying the price for that choice now.


 Hulu runs on Flash both the browser and the HULU desktop and because of it people have had some interesting problems with the free pc based version of Hulu. It's one reason Tivo has done what it has done.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> "App Temporarily Unavailable
> Hulu Plus is currently unavailable.
> Please try again in a few minutes.
> For more info, visit"
> ...


Apparently you will get this error if you have more than 50 items in your hulu queue. I had 120 items. I logged into the hulu web site and reduced the queue down to 5 items and hulu plus started working on my Tivo. Technical support said they are working on an update so you can have more than 50 items in your queue. He said until then keep it under 50.

I told him I missed a week of the 1 month free hulu plus trail due to this issue so he credited me 1 month of service which was nice.


----------



## geektron (Oct 21, 2003)

Carlos_E said:


> Apparently you will get this error if you have more than 50 items in your hulu queue. I had 120 items. I logged into the hulu web site and reduced the queue down to 5 items and hulu plus started working on my Tivo. Technical support said they are working on an update so you can have more than 50 items in your queue. He said until then keep it under 50.
> 
> I told him I missed a week of the 1 month free hulu plus trail due to this issue so he credited me 1 month of service which was nice.


BINGO! This is why we come to forums and read through these threads. I had 300+ in my queue and got it down to 46 and now it is working fine. Thanks Carlos!


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

KCcardsfan said:


> I have a SD 4:3 tv (I know cave man) HULU programing comes in out of aspect for my TV and it just squeezes it down to 4:3 so the people look skinny. That would be ok for me but not what I want in my TV programming. Netflix etc. all seem to be just fine in this regard. The zoom doesn't work with HULU so when I change it to panel it still goes full and squeezes everything. My ROKU version of Hulu does not have this problem.


I also have a 4:3 TV. I saw your complaint, but still went ahead and signed-up with Hulu, thinking, _"Well, I'm really only interested in watching older TV shows, and they are all in 4:3 anyway, so this wouldn't affect me."_

But no! It's not just 16:9 programming that has this issue, it's 4:3 programming as well! When watching a 4:3 program, I am getting black bars on the SIDES of my screen, and the image is squished needlessly! As you say, the "zoom" button on the remote doesn't change the picture, it only takes us to the Hulu menu. I asked about this yesterday in a post to the Hulu forums and another post in Tivo's normal forums. No response of any kind yet.

So is there any workaround for this yet? Or is Hulu only meant for people with 16:9 televisions?


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Carlos_E said:


> Apparently you will get this error if you have more than 50 items in your hulu queue. I had 120 items. I logged into the hulu web site and reduced the queue down to 5 items and hulu plus started working on my Tivo. Technical support said they are working on an update so you can have more than 50 items in your queue. He said until then keep it under 50.
> 
> I told him I missed a week of the 1 month free hulu plus trail due to this issue so he credited me 1 month of service which was nice.


That's great to know. Thanks! I'll go whittle it down now.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

Dante101 said:


> I also have a 4:3 TV. I saw your complaint, but still went ahead and signed-up with Hulu, thinking, _"Well, I'm really only interested in watching older TV shows, and they are all in 4:3 anyway, so this wouldn't affect me."_
> 
> But no! It's not just 16:9 programming that has this issue, it's 4:3 programming as well! When watching a 4:3 program, I am getting black bars on the SIDES of my screen, and the image is squished needlessly! As you say, the "zoom" button on the remote doesn't change the picture, it only takes us to the Hulu menu. I asked about this yesterday in a post to the Hulu forums and another post in Tivo's normal forums. No response of any kind yet.
> 
> So is there any workaround for this yet? Or is Hulu only meant for people with 16:9 televisions?


I posted it on the HULU forum as well and it hasn't been addressed there either. The ROKU box doesn't have this problem and the netflix app on TIVO doesn't either. It would be nice if they can figure it out. I tried changing the video quality to SD it just changes the quality not the aspect.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

KCcardsfan said:


> I posted it on the HULU forum as well and it hasn't been addressed there either. The ROKU box doesn't have this problem and the netflix app on TIVO doesn't either. It would be nice if they can figure it out. I tried changing the video quality to SD it just changes the quality not the aspect.


What brand TV do you gents have?

I ran across a similar (or maybe it's the same) problem when I got a new television a year ago. At first I thought it might be a problem with the television. The black bars on the side of a 4:3 aspect ratio image are a specific width when displayed on a 1.78:1 widescreen television. For whatever reason, I ended up changing the black bars to gray bars on the TiVo. What surprised me was that the entire 1.78:1 image (4:3 program content plus the gray bars on the side) that the TiVo was sending to the television was being squished down to a 4:3 image. Therefore my TV was actually showing the standard black bars usually seen on the sides of a 4:3 aspect ratio image. However the 1.78:1 aspect ratio image (gray bars and 4:3 program content) sent from the TiVo was being squished down to a 4:3 aspect ratio. Although the TiVo was adding bars to the side of the picture it appears the TiVo is still reporting a 4:3 aspect ratio to the television instead of a modified 1.78:1 aspect ratio. My television was also reporting an 4:3 aspect ratio for the received content. I haven't had this specific issue on any other equipment paired with my television; it only happened with the TiVo.

Not only does my television (Sony) have individual settings for each input but it also has individual settings for each resolution. If I remember correctly, I had to turned off the 4:3 Default and Auto Wide settings for my television.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

My TV is an old Mitsubishi from the 1990s. Made long before any sets were "HDTV-ready." No controls on the set for dealing with aspect ratios.

I don't have a problem watching programs from the Tivo in general -- just on Hulu (via the Tivo). Content from YouTube and video podcasts (of differing ratios) play fine. I guess when they tested Hulu out with select subscribers, none of them had a 4:3 TV?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

My guess since I haven't tested it since no interest in hulu, is that it might be similar to Netflix on TiVo. Try the various zoom modes before going into hulu. I know it doesn't work in hulu but on Netflix if you have the wrong mode selected prior to going into netflix it will mess up the aspect ratio.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

rdodolak said:


> What brand TV do you gents have?
> 
> I ran across a similar (or maybe it's the same) problem when I got a new television a year ago. At first I thought it might be a problem with the television. The black bars on the side of a 4:3 aspect ratio image are a specific width when displayed on a 1.78:1 widescreen television. For whatever reason, I ended up changing the black bars to gray bars on the TiVo. What surprised me was that the entire 1.78:1 image (4:3 program content plus the gray bars on the side) that the TiVo was sending to the television was being squished down to a 4:3 image. Therefore my TV was actually showing the standard black bars usually seen on the sides of a 4:3 aspect ratio image. However the 1.78:1 aspect ratio image (gray bars and 4:3 program content) sent from the TiVo was being squished down to a 4:3 aspect ratio. Although the TiVo was adding bars to the side of the picture it appears the TiVo is still reporting a 4:3 aspect ratio to the television instead of a modified 1.78:1 aspect ratio. My television was also reporting an 4:3 aspect ratio for the received content. I haven't had this specific issue on any other equipment paired with my television; it only happened with the TiVo.
> 
> Not only does my television (Sony) have individual settings for each input but it also has individual settings for each resolution. If I remember correctly, I had to turned off the 4:3 Default and Auto Wide settings for my television.


Sony built early 2000's. It is 4:3 only. TIVO lets you fit to your screen and Netflix follows suit and adapts properly but HULU doesn't for some reason.


----------



## mike3981340 (Jun 4, 2011)

Goto to hulu.com & just completely clear you queue. Log out then goto Hulu Plus in Tivo and problem solved!

Pass this along to everyone you know please!



sabixx said:


> yeah Ive been getting the same error for about 3 days now.


----------



## rxcats (May 24, 2009)

mike3981340 said:


> Goto to hulu.com & just completely clear you queue. Log out then goto Hulu Plus in Tivo and problem solved!
> 
> Pass this along to everyone you know please!


It worked!! That was a very helpful first post!

It kind of sucks not to be able to put shows in a queue to watch. It is yet another ding for me as far as Hulu Plus is concerned. I plan on canceling it after the free 30 day free period is up (BEFORE they charge my credit card!!).


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

rxcats said:


> It worked!! That was a very helpful first post!
> 
> It kind of sucks not to be able to put shows in a queue to watch. It is yet another ding for me as far as Hulu Plus is concerned. I plan on canceling it after the free 30 day free period is up (BEFORE they charge my credit card!!).


You can have things in you queue the question is how many things. I had things in there and had no problems.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

Well looking through the 'bugs' here, I don't see the one I'm experiencing. Running Tivo Prem running 14.8.U2.-01-3-748

Two of the 3 times I've used Hulu I get into selecting a show, go to play, and my Tivo does a hard reboot.

Unsat. Happened last night, always at the worst possible moment, while recording 2 other shows... Time before it the Tivo was doing nothing but trying to play Hulu.

Anyone else seeing this? Tivo Tech support says this happens when the Tivo loses network connectivity. Sorry, not my issue. I have a monitor up on the net for that, no connection loss in weeks here. Also have a premium cable connection with a guaranteed 15m down, and use was less than 1m.


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

I decided to get Hulu Plus to compare the Tivo version to that of the XBOX 360. There are things I like about both versions. There are things I do not like about both versions. Speed on my Tivo version is as fast , if not faster than my XBOX 360. Like Netflix, there is no DD 5.1 audio playback on the Tivo. This goes for the XBOX 360 as well. I find the picture quality on the Tivo version to be nothing short of beautiful on HD programming. It just looks good. I did experience some buffering/stuttering issues. I found the same issues on the same program using the XBOX 360 and have chalked it up to my not entirely reliable or consistent internet service. Searching by name on the XBOX 360 with a chatpad on the controller is quicker for sure as I do not have a slide remote for the Tivo. What seems to work more quickly for me is to pull up the Netflix and Hulu Plus apps on my iPhone and make my selections there and then just press play on the Tivo when they appear there. If the Tivo Netflix app was identical to its Hulu Plus app, it would be a welcome improvement even if not perfect.


----------



## MrJedi (Apr 13, 2011)

Has this glitch been resolved? I had 180 items in my queue this morning and haven't had any issues. Just curious if I am the exception, or if a patch was issued.


----------



## Da5e (Jul 6, 2011)

tenthplanet said:


> It loads, shows a splash screen NBC,ABC etc. will show the ads but won't show the main program. In the sample videos the HULU Plus walk through would play after a couple of attempts and play in HD but the other videos not at all, I just keep getting a network connection error.
> Bandwidth is not a problem I suspect a server problem. Has anyone run into this yet.


I have exactly the same problem. I spent a week with hulu tech support, then a week with tivo tech support, but no success.

I even got a replacement premiere box, but it does the same thing.

All else works perfectly on the premiere; netflix, youtube, amazon, pandora...
And I can stream hulu to my pc or blue-ray player.

Anyone else experienced this (or better yet, fixed it!)


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

I'll ask again. Has anyone else experienced Hulu Plus doing a sudden reboot of their Premiere XL? The only way I can get Hulu Plus to play is power Tivo down before I want to watch a Hulu item. Then it works most of the time.

Tivo wants to replace the unit, not sure I'm willing to do that since all my setups etc would have to be redone. I am pretty sure I can copy the programs over the network, but I think I'll loose the grouping function of those recordings.

???

Really frustrating!


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

turbo327 said:


> I'll ask again. Has anyone else experienced Hulu Plus doing a sudden reboot of their Premiere XL? The only way I can get Hulu Plus to play is power Tivo down before I want to watch a Hulu item. Then it works most of the time.
> 
> Tivo wants to replace the unit, not sure I'm willing to do that since all my setups etc would have to be redone. I am pretty sure I can copy the programs over the network, but I think I'll loose the grouping function of those recordings.
> 
> ...


I have not had this issue.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

KCcardsfan said:


> I have not had this issue.


Yes, and apparently no one else is having the issue. A cold boot always seems to make it work for a little while, maybe 30 minutes into a program, maybe all the way through a couple. But the next time I try... bam, the Tivo reboots.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Da5e said:


> I have exactly the same problem. I spent a week with hulu tech support, then a week with tivo tech support, but no success.
> 
> I even got a replacement premiere box, but it does the same thing.
> 
> ...


I checked mine last night still the same problem, most of the stuff you would want to see seems not to be on HULU + anyway. And between OTA, Amazon, and Apple I don't miss HULU + that much. Other than that I'm sorry to hear about all the hoops you've had to jump through to get HULU + working for you, it shouldn't have to be this hard.


----------



## Da5e (Jul 6, 2011)

Da5e said:


> I have exactly the same problem. I spent a week with hulu tech support, then a week with tivo tech support, but no success.
> 
> I even got a replacement premiere box, but it does the same thing.
> 
> ...


Well, I finally found a fix: a new linksys router.
I can't imagine why my old router would pass every other form of traffic just fine except for hulu shows on the Tivo; but with the new router it works.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

Da5e said:


> Well, I finally found a fix: a new linksys router.
> I can't imagine why my old router would pass every other form of traffic just fine except for hulu shows on the Tivo; but with the new router it works.


What model/part number router were you using before, and what are you using now? Are you wireless or hard wired? I am having a different problem, i.e. hard Tivo reboots while watching Hulu... but I can view the same videos on my laptop or desktop with no issue. My Tivo is wired to the network, and while not on the same hub as both my desktop and laptop, they are both fed from the same single port on my Linksys router.


----------



## Da5e (Jul 6, 2011)

turbo327 said:


> What model/part number router were you using before, and what are you using now? Are you wireless or hard wired? I am having a different problem, i.e. hard Tivo reboots while watching Hulu... but I can view the same videos on my laptop or desktop with no issue. My Tivo is wired to the network, and while not on the same hub as both my desktop and laptop, they are both fed from the same single port on my Linksys router.


The defective router was a Netronix W443D. It had the show-streaming problem both wired and wireless.
The functioning router is a Linksys E1000.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

Just wanted to update in case anyone was following my particular issue.

My Tivo reboots without warning while watching Hulu. It is not per se the Tivo, I think it's the implementation of Hulu on Tivo that is flawed. Here's my 'proof'... 

I have switched the Tivo to a direct connection to my Cisco GigE switch, which feeds directly from my router. The Tivo still reboots every now and then, and pretty predictably within the first 30 seconds, or just a few minutes in. Always during a change in the Hulu broadcast, i.e. going from the menu to the startup, when a commercial starts or the video restarts. 

With my laptop on that same switch Hulu does okay but stutters a noticeably every now and then. But the browser connection stays up and streaming video buffering highly developed at this point in the game.

Now... I just purchased a new Samsung DVD player, a bluray model 5700. It has Hulu capability, and does the entire Hulu 'thing' just fine. Actually much better than my laptop. Certainly better than my Tivo. It tends to go to a 'loading' bar when there is a drop in the stream.

So... do I need to send my Tivo back? I probably will just to be sure there is not something unique.

Will I be watching Hulu on Tivo again. Probably not. 

Will I continue to subscribe to Hulu... jury is out on that. We are on just for a single show's season re-runs. Hulu has issues at my house, doubt I can troubleshoot much further.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Try changing your DNS IP addresses in your router. Run "NameBench" from google and it will locate the fastest DNS servers to use based on speed and location. This can make a big difference when accessing streaming content.


----------



## shawman2000 (Oct 5, 2011)

OK- I'm a non techie....we've added Hulu Plus

Works great on Ipad and PCs on network but stinks on brand new TIVO box. I've wired directly off router on cable internet with not much else running but it seems like the shows are skipping like a bad DVD. It doesn't seem like it buffers properly and picture is very choppy. I'd be OK with delays and buffering as long as it eventually played clearly. What is wrong???


----------

